# Fall Perfume Trend, Yay or Nay?



## Kayra (Jun 30, 2008)

Ralph Lauren will launch a new women's perfume this summer and fall called Notorious that hopes to revive the codes of old Hollywood glamour. Model Laetitia Casta who fronts the advertising campaign promisingly describes it in this way "It's so mysterious and I love the pepper smell."

Illustrating a *glam trend* that is becoming more and more perceptible in fragrance, Notorious explicitly derived inspiration from film noir actresses "like Faye Dunaway in "The Thomas Crown Affair" and "Chinatown," Lauren Bacall in "The Big Sleep" and Ingrid Bergman in Alfred Hitchcock's classic thriller "Notorious.".....

The fragrance notes feature black currant, pink peppercorn, bergamot, chocolate cosmos, white frost peonies, carnation, patchouli musk, vanilla and iris.






Diesel Fuel for Life Unlimited by Diesel is floral fruity fragrance for women. The noses behind this fragrance are *Harry Fremont*, *Jacques Cavallier* and *Olivier Cresp*. The fragrance features bergamot, lemon, licorice, star anise and white flowers.






Escada will launch Incredible Me, a new fragrance for women fronted by Lydia Hearst, this coming September. The "intercultural" scent is meant to fuse Asian exoticism with the energy of the western world.

Incredible Me is a vanillic oriental with notes of clementine, honeysuckle, orchid, tiramisÃº, vanilla and sandalwood. Escada Incredible Me will be available in 50 and 75 ml Eau de Parfum.






Trendy luggage brand Mandarina Duck has launched a new perfume aimed at satisfying the tastes of a more mature age group of women called Scarlet Rain. It was developed and produced by Idesa Parfums. The new scent also ties into the glamor trend as evidenced by perfumes like LancÃ´me Magnifique, Azzaro Couture, Kate Moss Velvet Hour, Ralph Lauren Notorious...

_Scarlet Rain will appeal to â€œa more mature, more feminine, more glamorous woman who revels in fashion and luxuryâ€......._

The fragrance was composed by perfumer Guillaume Flavigny.

It opens on top notes of redcurrant and blood orange; "the heart is an intense floral blend of the rare red orchid, rose and cyclamen." [...] The oriental base note is made up of amber, musk and the original and curative benzoin from Sumatra.






Introducing St. Johnâ€”a charming new twist on a timeless classic. The Signature fragrance first reveals notes of tangerine that flawlessly blend the delicate impression of marigold and freesia. The fragrance evolves with the intoxicating notes of white rose, night blooming jasmine and apricot. Finally, the base notes emerge, exuding a creamy warmth combining sandalwood, vanilla and amber. Indulge in the ultimate expression of refinement and luxury.






LancÃ´me has unveiled its new major feminine fragrance in grand style at the Grand Palais in Paris yesterday, June 10th 2008. A gotha of beauty professionals gathered to discover the new creation called Magnifique while the notes of "C'est Magnifique" by Cole Porter played in the air. *As announced earlier*, Actress Anne Hattaway is the spokesperson for the fragrance......






Karyn Khoury, the perfumer who developed Sensuous, says that it fills a void in the Lauder fragrance lineup. "We wanted to reinvent woods for women," she told WWD. "The concept was to create a scent that evoked a molten river of woods." The fragrance will have top notes of ghost lily accord, magnolia, and jasmine petals; a heart of molten woods and amber; and a drydown of sandalwood, black pepper, juicy mandarin pulp and honey.

*Estee Lauder* will launch Sensuous, a new woody amber fragrance for women, this coming July. Karyn Khoury, Estee Lauder's senior vice president of corporate fragrance development.Estee Lauder Sensuous will be available in 30, 50 and 100 ml Eau de Parfum, 7.5 ml Parfum (extrait) and in matching body products.






Kate Moss imagined this perfume as the scent of night, very sensual, with accentuated patchouli, sandalwood and incense. In cooperation with perfumer *Emilie Copperman* notes of black pepper, freesia and cashmere incense were built into the perfume, which has a heart of patchouli and nutmeg. The base notes include sandalwood, amber, ebon wood and woody accords.

Velvet Hour was presented in 2008 and will be available at the market from September 2008. After Kate Moss' first perfume Kate, the popular model, in cooperation with Coty, announced night life notes with her second perfume, which she enjoys herself. Her part in design of bottle, perfume and name is also very important. Other ideas for the name of this perfume were Velvet Night and Enigma. Since Kate adores dusk and the hour of twilight, the perfume was named Velvet Hour.






Secret Obsession by Calvin Klein is oriental floral fragrance for women. The noses behind this fragrance are *Givaudan* and *Ann Gotlieb*.

Top notes are exotic plum, nutmeg (mace) and rose de damasc; middle notes are Egyptian jasmine, French orange blossom and seductive tuberose; base notes are cashmere woods, Madagascar vanilla, burnt amber and Australian sandalwood.

It comes in 30ml (1.0fl.oz), 50ml (1,6flo.oz) and 100ml (3,4fl.oz) bottles, and as prefumed body lotion 200ml (6,7fl.oz.), and shower gel 200ml (6,7fl.oz).Launching of Secret Obsession fragrance is announced for September 2008. including Eva Mendes in new provocative campaign.






Elixir serie by Dior is new fragrance serie and it was introduced in 2008.In cooperation with perfumer *Francois Demachy *, Dior presented their three new versions of already existing perfumes in form of an elixir. These are three magical perfumes Midnight Poison, Hypnotic Poison and Pure Poison, which were presented in form of an elixir and are available in well-known bottle shapes and colours in amounts of 30 and 50 ml, with atomizers.They were announced as a fragrancy medicine which awakens hidden desires in each of us.

Mystique of the Lâ€™* L'Elixir Midnight Poison *perfume will seduce you with new aromas of caramel and vanilla. Lâ€™* L'Elixir Hypnotic Poison *will wrap you with accords of liquorice and anis, while the third perfume, Dior's gracious Lâ€™* L'Elixir Pure Poison *tingles your imagination with a floral bouquet of jasmine, bergamot and orange blossom.

LOOKS LIKE WE WILLL SMELL SO HEAVY BUT SEXY THIS FALL, DO YOU LIKE THESE FRAGRANCES?


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 1, 2008)

most of these seem way to heavy to me. i'd imagine they'd give me huge headaches


----------



## Aprill (Jul 1, 2008)

OH yes!!! I cant wait I have to have diesel!!


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome! I'm very excited about these upcoming fragrance releases, especially Diesal. Thanks for posting!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 5, 2008)

I like the idea of the first one being quite old hollywood glamour. For me that would make me want to buy it but the model says "I love the pepper smell."

I'm not too sure I would want to smell like pepper, I'd just be sneezing all the time


----------



## lapuce (Jul 6, 2008)

Sounds interesting!! I will have my eye on Magnifique by Lancome.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 6, 2008)

The "old hollywood glamour" part sounds very appealing. I'm used to wearing very light scents, but I'll definitely check these out.


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 6, 2008)

yay...can't wait to get my hands on them!


----------

